

Facebook is broken. - slater
http://sefsar.com/post/19716878409/its-broken

======
theorique
Dramatic words, but fortunately there's a decisive solution. Opt out.

But is there really _no_ value in what FB offers?

For my part, it keeps me connected to friends from school and university and
other important activities in life. It reminds me to connect and stay
connected. This is valuable - otherwise I can get too focused on work and
networking and the random stream of what's latest and loudest.

The UI widgets are not the point. The relationships are.

